# Moving



## Janetp (Jan 24, 2013)

My husband and I are going to be coming to Paphos to live in the near future. John is 58 & I am 47. We are hoping to maybe try and find some kind of work as we don't thing we could sit and do nothing and bring an income in. At present John is a telecomms engineer for the railway and has been in his job for over 30 years and myself I am a sales assistant, I have also done Management work. What would be the chances of getting some work when we come over, all advice is much appresciated.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome to the friendliest and most knowledgeable forum on the island. Work is - I understand - very difficult to come by unless you have a skill that is in short supply, and have "contacts". Nepotism is very much in evidence in many fields. Fluent written and spoken Greek is fairly essential (I am told by those who have posted on here far more than me) for many, many jobs.

However one of my wife's great fears was that she would be bored because she only retired last June. Nothing could be further from the truth. In between sorting out house, garden (and that is an ongoing project), meeting new people, socialising, dealing with life in a new country, and so on and on, we are busier now then we were when we were both working. Life is as full or as lazy as you want it to be. About a week ago we had planned to go somewhere, and were sitting by the pool drinking coffee in lovely sunshine (in January) and almost unilaterally decided that was where we intended to stay for the rest of the day. That plan failed when one of our lovely Cypriot neighbours called in with the offer of cuttings for the garden (more labouring for me), and then that plan failed mid-afternoon when one of our British friends arrived with a bottle of wine in each hand asking whether "It was too early to have a drink?"

Yesterday we picked up two lovely six-month old kittens (sisters) we have adopted and they will keep us on our toes for some considerable time.

So if you can afford to move over here without an additional income, don't worry about being bored because life is as full or as quiet as you want it to be.


----------



## decorator (Oct 6, 2012)

MacManiac said:


> Welcome to the friendliest and most knowledgeable forum on the island. Work is - I understand - very difficult to come by unless you have a skill that is in short supply, and have "contacts". Nepotism is very much in evidence in many fields. Fluent written and spoken Greek is fairly essential (I am told by those who have posted on here far more than me) for many, many jobs.
> 
> However one of my wife's great fears was that she would be bored because she only retired last June. Nothing could be further from the truth. In between sorting out house, garden (and that is an ongoing project), meeting new people, socialising, dealing with life in a new country, and so on and on, we are busier now then we were when we were both working. Life is as full or as lazy as you want it to be. About a week ago we had planned to go somewhere, and were sitting by the pool drinking coffee in lovely sunshine (in January) and almost unilaterally decided that was where we intended to stay for the rest of the day. That plan failed when one of our lovely Cypriot neighbours called in with the offer of cuttings for the garden (more labouring for me), and then that plan failed mid-afternoon when one of our British friends arrived with a bottle of wine in each hand asking whether "It was too early to have a drink?"
> 
> ...


hi
we are moving out there soon we have a place in tala and will hopefully be doing some work but not too much. great place obviously been many times and cant wait to turn the villa into a home with the usual.lane:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Janet and Decorator
Decorator I see your are from York. Thats makes you elligible to join our 
Tykes club:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Janetp (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi, thanks for replying to my post. It's nice to here someone elses opinion. We were over last September and we visited friends who are out there and they more or less told us the same as you said. We are looking for all the information we can get, so if there is anything else you can tell us that would be great. Thanks Janet


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Janetp said:


> Hi, thanks for replying to my post. It's nice to here someone elses opinion. We were over last September and we visited friends who are out there and they more or less told us the same as you said. We are looking for all the information we can get, so if there is anything else you can tell us that would be great. Thanks Janet


Janet if you take some time to read through some of the threads on this forum you will find that there is a lot of information and many questions that you might think of have probably already been asked and answered.
Feel free to ask any question which do come into your head once you have read some ofthe threads.

You will find that the forum members are very happy to help.

Veronica


----------



## Janetp (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi Veronica, thanks I will have a read through them.


----------



## decorator (Oct 6, 2012)

look forward to joining the tykes club .do you ever meet up if so where and when !
does anyone have any contacts with any sailing clubs in phapos or peyia.

graham


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

decorator said:


> look forward to joining the tykes club .do you ever meet up if so where and when !
> does anyone have any contacts with any sailing clubs in phapos or peyia.
> 
> graham


Take a look at the Tykes club thread in the Mouflon (the forums general chit chat section)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/mouflon/103847-tykes-club.html

There is a Paphos sailing club which I beleive has a clubhouse in Geroskipou.
Two clients who bought their homes from us are members.


----------



## Janetp (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi Veronica, had a read through a few of the posts found it very interesting and very helpful. Thanks, we are coming over for a holiday on the 25th September for 2 weeks, was wondering if you would know of anyone who has a villa with pool that they let out. Thanks Janet


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Janetp said:


> Hi Veronica, had a read through a few of the posts found it very interesting and very helpful. Thanks, we are coming over for a holiday on the 25th September for 2 weeks, was wondering if you would know of anyone who has a villa with pool that they let out. Thanks Janet


Hi Janet, your best bet is to look on sites such as owners direct or holiday rentals.

Veronica


----------

